# Forum Competition!



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 11, 2013)

EVENTS!
2x2 
3x3
3x3 OH
3x3 Blind
4x4
4x4 Blind
5x5
5x5 Blind
6x6
7x7
Pyraminx 
Clock
SCRAMBLES

2x2 All events
U' F2 R2 U R' U2 R U F2
R U R2 U R2 U2 R F' U
U2 R F2 R F' U2 F R2 U2
U R' F2 U2 F' U2 F' U' R
U F R' F U' F' R2 U2 F' R

3x3 All events
1. R F' D' U' R D' L D2 B' F' D' L' F' R B' L2 R D2 U' B2 F U' F L2 R D' B R D B2 
2. L B' F' D' L B F L B F2 L D2 B' R D2 U2 R D B' L' R' B2 F D2 B D B F D U 
3. R' D2 U R B' F2 L B2 L' B2 F D' L2 B2 D U L U' R D2 L2 R D2 B F D2 L' F L' R2 
4. B F D U B2 F' D' B2 F D' U F' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R D U' B2 F' U L' D2 U R2 F' U R' 
5. F L R F R2 D' U2 L2 R B' L' B F L2 U2 L' U R D' F2 L R D' U2 F2 L' D' B2 F2 U2 

4x4 All events
L2 r' U L2 f R2 U' F2 d' r2 R u' U' B' b f2 F D' d' l2 D u' b d' U2 L' f F' u U'
l' d' l' f' D' u' U b F2 u2 B' b2 d' L U2 b' R2 B2 b D' R2 B2 U R' U' R' u U F' l
d U2 B b2 f2 d' F' l2 b2 f2 l' R d U' b' f2 d' R b r2 f2 u2 r R' f2 l2 d' r2 D b'
u' r' B F l r R d' b D d u2 l2 r2 R' b2 f D d' u2 U2 b2 f' D2 R' b l2 f2 D2 L'
f2 F U r' R' b f D u' f' L r d2 f2 F2 D u2 L2 l' R B2 d' u' f' D' d L2 d' U R
5x5 All events
r' u U2 B' L' r2 b D2 r' U2 r2 U r' D' d' u' l' R' f' d2 u b2 l' r' b' U2 L F2 L2 d'
r f d F' D d L l2 r' R B b2 F2 l2 R2 D B2 f' F' l2 r' R D' u2 L' R D' u2 U2 r2
B b f2 F d' l d' L f' R2 b d2 L l2 B' b' R' D' B2 L' B' u' U' L b L B2 D2 f2 U'
D' u' L' U' f R f' l2 B2 b' f' r' B2 f F' r2 U' B f r2 b r' f F d2 U' b' r U2 L'
L2 b L2 R' B u' R D2 d' U2 L2 d' r' u2 B2 b f2 F u2 b' F D d2 l' D2 B2 F2 U2 l' D2

6x6
R3' B2 U22 R2' U2' U' L3' B' B2' F3' D R2' B' D22 U2' F3' L D D32 U2 L3' D3' B3 L32 U22 B2 L L2' R32 R2'
D2 F2' R3' F' L' L3 R2 B2 F3 U3 F3' R B22 U2' B U2 L3' R2' U2 U' B' B3' F2 R3' D2' D32 B2' L' L32 B2'
R' D22 D32 U3' U F R22 R' F2 D32 F3' L2' R2' R D22 R3 R B' B2 F3 U' B' B2 F2 L2 B22 D32 B2 F2' U3
B2 B3' D32 F3 L' L2' B2 L' U2' F2' L3 U L2 B22 R22 D2' F D2 U' L' U22 L D32 U L2 F3 F22 D U2 L2
F22 D32 R2 F3' L' L22 F32 R3' U3 U L2 F2 U3' L' B D32 B2' D22 D32 B2 L22 B2' B3 L2 L3 R3' B3 L22 R2 B32

7x7
L R2 U3' F L2 L32 F3' D F2' U B' B32 U3' U' B3' F2' L2 B2 L3' U2' U2 B B2 F22 L' F22 U' B2 R2' F32 
D' U3 U2' L3' D3 L2 B L3' R2 B' B3' F22 F' L2' B2' D22 B32 F32 U3 U22 F32 L3 U2' F3 L3' F2 D2 B3' F22 U32
U22 B3' R3' B' F2 U3 F3' R2 B22 D2 L' D32 L22 B2 F3' F22 U2' L2 B L' L2' L3 R3' R2 R D3' F2 L2' R2' B'
D32 L2 L32 F22 D22 U22 L2 L2 F3' R2 R B22 L2 L22 R D2 U2 B32 F32 F2' D2' D3 U32 L3' R3 R2 D32 B22 F2 F'
U3' R3' D2 U3 B3' F22 R3 U22 B3 D2 U3' U22 L2 L32 R32 F3 L2 D3 U2 L R2 F2' D2' L' L2 L3 R3 R2 R' U2

Clock
UU u-3 dU u-4 dd u+3 Ud u+1 dU u+3 Ud u+2 UU u+6 UU u+5 UU u+3 dd Ud dd d-4 dU d-2 UU d-2 Ud d-3 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d+3 Ud

UU u+4 dU u+5 dd u-4 Ud u-1 dU u+6 Ud u+4 UU u=0 UU u-2 UU u+1 dd UU dd d+6 dU d+5 UU d+3 Ud d+1 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d+3 Ud

UU u-4 dU u-4 dd u+5 Ud u+6 dU u-2 Ud u=0 UU u-1 UU u-1 UU u+2 dd dd dd d+3 dU d+1 UU d+4 Ud d+3 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d+1 dd

UU u+5 dU u-1 dd u-1 Ud u+5 dU u+2 Ud u+5 UU u=0 UU u-1 UU u=0 dd Ud dd d-5 dU d+6 UU d+1 Ud d-4 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d+6 UU

UU u-3 dU u-3 dd u+5 Ud u+5 dU u+3 Ud u+1 UU u+6 UU u-2 UU u+4 dd dU dd d-1 dU d-4 UU d+5 Ud d+5 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d+2 Ud


PMINX
l' r' b' U L B' R L' U L B U R' U' B' R' B' U' B U R' U' L' R L 

l' r' b' u' B' R B L U B' R B' U' R B' U' B' U' R B' U' B L R' L' 

r b B L R' U' R' L' B' L' B' R' L' U' L' U R U' R' U' L R L R' B 

b u' R U R L' B R B L' U' R L R' B' L' R' U B U' B' U L' B' L' 

l' r b' u' B' L' U' R U' L R' B' U B U L U L B R' B R L R L 

ALRIGHTY THEN THis took me a while to make...
Post a reply with what event and solves you got! and at around 8 ish today i will see who won each event these are all Averages of 5!

POST THE AVERAGE FOR THE EVENT NOT EACH SOLVE!


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 11, 2013)

We have the Weekly Competitions for this.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 11, 2013)

OK. I just wanted to do this for fun...


----------



## Mikel (Oct 11, 2013)

Do you expect me to use the same scrambles for 5x5 as 5x5 bld? I could just memo during my speed attempt and shave off half of my bld time.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 15, 2013)

Anyone tried those bigcube scrambles?


----------

